
They Can't Even Fire Us Right - danso
https://discourseblog.substack.com/p/they-cant-even-fire-us-right
======
polishdude20
I agree the way people get fired is less than ideal but this post doesn't
really go into the right way to fire people. It does mention to shorten the
time between notification and firing though but if you're going to criticize
the actions of others, you should at least offer up a more complete solution.

